# teary eyes..can I use polysporin drops for eyes?



## Mr.Marshmallow (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, both of my rabbit's eyes are teary lately. It looks weepy, but it wasn't leaking. His fur around his eyes are very slightly matted.(if you don't look closely, you won't notice). He is eating, pooping and running around normal. No nasal discharge either but he did get snuffles once. can I use polysporin drops for eyes/ears first to see if he will get better?

it looks kind of like this bun's eyes, but better and the skin around the eyes are not red or irritated either.(NOT MY RABBIT)


----------



## Pipp (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a few rabbits with this problem and it took a few types on ointments to find the right one, but see if the Polysporin works, sure. If it gets even a little better, it should tell you if its a mild infection. If not, you can look for other causes. And it can't hurt. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 20, 2010)

You can, but if it lasts for more than 3 days or so, you should have a vet take a look at it. There are a lot of reasons eyes can water, and an upper respiratory infection is just one of them. Eye infections, foreign bodies in the eye, scratches on the eye, and tooth issues are also possible.


----------



## Mr.Marshmallow (Jun 21, 2010)

hi, I think it did get better on its own today. so i am going to hold off the polysporin for now and see if it will continue to improve.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 22, 2010)

*Mr.Marshmallow wrote: *


> hi, I think it did get better on its own today. so i am going to hold off the polysporin for now and see if it will continue to improve.


don,t over look,,underlying issues--the root of the problem--diet,,--nondigestible fiber from grasses are needed in large quatities--70% of the diet,,to satisfy those ever growing teeth,,and proper gitract maintenance.//.a culture/radiogragh would tell you what needs to be done.//.blocked tear ducts-are the result of eye teeth growth into them---its a vicious circle because we feed perhaps more pellets,,than what are actually needed for vitamins,,as a result the mouth sits idle while the tummy is full of yummy pellets,,once the tears turn white,,now we have more issues,,and if not handled in a timely fashion the problem mutiplys expotentionally---rabbits are prey animals so -awareness of their behavior/changes is critical to a speedy recovery...i have a doctor who treats symptoms so when i go in for my physical--i am never sick,,it helps keep me alive...sincerely james waller


----------

